# Rear Seat Delete



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyone made their own kit? 
I am looking for some dimensions to base my build on, if anyone has them.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Someone on here was talking about this prior to vortex 2.0, maybe they can chime in.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah, I remember reading it a while back, but I searched for it and nothing... 

Anyone have the dimensions/DIY?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

there certainly isn't dimensions out there (not that I've seen anyways). There was a great thread on someone making their own delete kit on vortex v1 but I doubt it's searchable now.


----------



## PatrickShatter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm about half way through making mine all Ive done so far was take out the seats and put a bar I still need to finish making the floor to cover the back seat hole. I just got a steel bar from home depot and had them thread it so I could install it. You could also buy this bar http://www.stableenergies.com/Harness-Mount-Bar-Audi-TT-Coupe/productinfo/GBTT/


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

chromedomewookie was the one who did the seat delete, he will be doing mine whenever I stop spending my weekends drinking. :beer:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

This might give you some information, if you haven't seen it yet: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4879610-Wanting-to-do-a-rear-seat-delete...-questions 


The bottom of the thread has three or four DIY descriptions.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I honestly never plan on tracking my TT, so as I have previously read... the bar really isn't needed. I am basically just trying to make a sub/amp/tool box that will take place of the rear seat.


----------



## conmanTT (May 10, 2010)

I used cardboard and tape to make a template for the area I wanted to cover. It basily square exept for the areas where it curves around the speakers. Very simple. I used 1/8th in plywood, and some thin pieces of wood to make the skeleton, then covered in foam, and finally sued.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

How is did you bolt it down? 
Pics of inside if possible.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

hey conmantt, 
how is road noise from the rear? I dynamatted my entire thing so I think I would be good to go I am just checking.


----------



## conmanTT (May 10, 2010)

waynegz1 said:


> How is did you bolt it down?
> Pics of inside if possible.


 

Nope not bolted down or anything. It just fits perfectly  











Road noise doesnt seem to be an issue. I didnt dynomat, but im sure it would be much quieter if i did.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder if the same concept would work for me, since I am going to have 1- 10" sub and an amp in there... Or would I have to have another piece of plywood running on the bottom? Hmmm.... 

Yours looks awesome! It may seem like an off request but could you trace yours onto a cardboard? I'll PayPal you for the cardboard an shipping. 

Thanks


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

waynegz1 said:


> I wonder if the same concept would work for me, since I am going to have 1- 10" sub and an amp in there... Or would I have to have another piece of plywood running on the bottom? Hmmm....
> 
> Yours looks awesome! It may seem like an off request but could you trace yours onto a cardboard? I'll PayPal you for the cardboard an shipping.
> 
> Thanks


 Dude, 

why not just: 
1. fold your rear seats 
2. lay out newspaper to cover area 
3. tape all together to form one large sheet 
4. trim edges 
5. tranfer shape to plywood. 

I'm just saying. if this is too difficult, full project may be over your head. 

good luck.


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm about to start on mine sometime this week I've taken plenty of measurements but no sub just going to have a opening door so I can put CD's etc (small stuff) in there.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Dude,
> 
> why not just:
> 1. fold your rear seats
> ...


 
It isn't over my head I just want to make sure that I am along the right track. I have been putting this project off for quite some time and I now have the time to do it... 

anyone have any luck tracking down carpet to match the car? I called the dealership here and still haven't received a call back:/


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

I made a rear seat delete. all mdf board fits 2 10's with a space underneath to put the amp. 
Unfortunately i sold the car an still have the set-up only thing i didn't do was wrap it.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey I have done a delete, I actually need to do a few adjustments as I've got some rattles comin now that its a year old.... I have just 1 10" sub, sounds phenomenal. 

but as far as bolting it in.. its very easy. I just fashioned some metal brackets onto the sub box, then ran the bolts that hold the seat belts in place through the brackets & into the OEM location where the rear belts are. 

Stays in place great :thumbup:. I'll post some pics up once I get my beauty panel modified & eliminate the rattles.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Mine: 










what is inside:


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

sweet design... but I want mine to be flat throughout the rear space. I took some measurements on how to bolt it down yesterday, hopefully I measured right. 

this weekend I will finish it,post pics, and then.. maybe go for version 2.0 lol


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Just Pulled!*

I just pulled mine out yesterday. was easier than I thought. 
I did by plywood and the spray glue and 3/4 rubber sheet for sound.
Bought the hinge, will be making the box today.
Where can I get the bar and net?


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Care to do a quick DIY w/ or w/o pictures of the rear seat removal? I don't have a copy of a Bentley yet.
Also, I have a full ROLL of Jaguar black carpet coming straight from a warehouse, I'll have it this week. I'm going to be building kits for those that want them :beer:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*DIY!*



surfinsk8r said:


> Care to do a quick DIY w/ or w/o pictures of the rear seat removal? I don't have a copy of a Bentley yet.
> Also, I have a full ROLL of Jaguar black carpet coming straight from a warehouse, I'll have it this week. I'm going to be building kits for those that want them :beer:


Well here is a list of materials not many

(2) 2x4 pc plywood (2) 12x12 3/4" foam rubber for sound I use this because my company sells it
(1) can spray adhv (4) 1/2x2x2 sticks for reinforcing the Plywood I will show pic's
(1) Hinge Any material of your choice just measure the trunk and guess-ta-mate! 

I first took the bottom rear seat out all you do is lift and pull it comes right out, 
it's held in by two white clips.
Second I took the seat belt latch that is connected to the floor board off, their will be two on the middle.
They are bolted to the floor board. I will get the nut size tonight
Then I unlatched the back-rest and the hinges slide back and forward, you will see this when you are in there. Slide the backrest forward and back the the hinges fit right over the hold down star head bolt.
You have to fiddle with it until they come out. Actually pretty simple.
I'm making the box tonight. With Pictures. I hope.
Hope this helps. Any questions IM me or call anytime. If your doing the rear-seat delete on the Audi TT.
CoachV
561-662-2454


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Pic's of the Seat Delete*

I need to finish with Material and Cargo net!

http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...5/coachvtt/?action=view&current=IMG00171.jpg&
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...5/coachvtt/?action=view&current=IMG00172.jpg&
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...5/coachvtt/?action=view&current=IMG00174.jpg&
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...5/coachvtt/?action=view&current=IMG00175.jpg&
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...5/coachvtt/?action=view&current=IMG00180.jpg&
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...5/coachvtt/?action=view&current=IMG00181.jpg&


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Morio said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo man that's sweet:thumbup:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Hey!*



jetta2.8 said:


> Yo man that's sweet:thumbup:


Nice Box!..I said that to a girl once at the bar and she let me open it!!!

How do you get to your CD's, I'm old school so I still use the dic's..


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Final Pic's*

http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=RearSeatFinalJune2010.jpg&
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=ReatSeatDeletewithoutCrossbar.jpg&
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/...current=FinishedSeatDeletewithMicroSuede.jpg&


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

coachvtt said:


> Nice Box!..I said that to a girl once at the bar and she let me open it!!!
> 
> How do you get to your CD's, I'm old school so I still use the dic's..


LOL... I don't have a factory headunit any more...... so no need for the CD Changer:thumbup::beer:


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

I forgot to take my changer out before I swapped to an aftermarket head unit... now my cds are stuck in there :banghead:


----------

